# Wood for making lump charcoal?



## animal (Feb 24, 2012)

Are there any hardwoods to stay away from for making lump charcoal? I have access to unlimited supply of honey and black locust. Some hedge,oak,hard maple. The honey and black locust has been drying for 4 years.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know what "honey" is, but black locust is not recommended a s a smoking wood(It can leave a bitter taste). Whether it would be ok for making charcoal or not, I couldn't say. I think that the oak & maple would be ok to use.


----------

